# 22" DAYTON SCEPTRE PRICE DROPPED



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

$2,500 TAKES THEM HOME TODAY


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 7 2008, 03:44 PM~11804014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aw shit tub it out put some fender flares on, you in there.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*VOTE FOR ME IN NOV.*

http://www.tsgnet.com/pres.php?id=377646&a...OJN&altl=HBSDJB


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 8 2008, 09:15 PM~11817591
> *VOTE FOR ME IN NOV.
> 
> http://www.tsgnet.com/pres.php?id=377646&a...OJN&altl=HBSDJB
> *


thats funny


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

poor car looks sad when u have tose wheels next to it :tears:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

buy them.they are not for the car they fit gm trucks 6 lug pattern


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 6 2008, 09:27 PM~11796961
> *$2,500 TAKES THEM HOME TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

if I made a rafel will anyone buy tickets?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

any one? summers around the corner.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

any one?


----------



## lopezl (Feb 6, 2009)

can they fit on a chevy tahoe 03?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lopezl_@Feb 21 2009, 09:44 PM~13071948
> *can they fit on a chevy tahoe 03?
> *


they should. I had them on my 2001 denali its the same bolt patteren


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 24 2009, 08:27 AM~13095835
> *they should. I had them on my 2001 denali its the same bolt patteren
> *


Will you go 1,000 ? I'll come get them today. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Feb 24 2009, 09:38 AM~13095939
> *Will you go 1,000 ?  I'll come get them today.  :thumbsup:
> *


wish I could homie.I rather sport them this summer homie.


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 25 2009, 10:29 AM~13107820
> *wish I could homie.I rather sport them this summer homie.
> *


alright, let me know. I got the money in 5 dollar bills, so it looks like a lot. :roflmao:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Them bishes are clean :0 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 28 2009, 11:49 PM~13142496
> *LOL theres no way. link I got to see this. LOL.
> *


See, let's go 1200. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

= )


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 6 2008, 08:27 PM~11796961
> *$2,500 TAKES THEM HOME TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


2500 for these babies. come get them :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Mar 18 2009, 04:05 PM~13317563
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


sorry homie. for you and you only I will let them go for 2,000. but thats it. I am loosing to much on these. and the rims they are saying are that price are not the same. its like saying original daytons or blvd daytons.  they look the same but they are n ot. and those are diffrent. they can't prove it either. just haters that don't have anything better to do.  and once something sells out that means prices go up. you know how economics works


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

anyone?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

make offers.


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 25 2009, 07:47 AM~13383535
> * make offers.
> *


$1250.00


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Mar 27 2009, 04:15 PM~13409572
> *$1250.00
> *


750 short.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice rims


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

:uh: Instead of bashing Nims topic you could of started your own! :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by i_did_it_@Mar 30 2009, 03:19 AM~13429237
> *:uh: Instead of bashing Nims topic you could of started your own!  :uh:
> *


tell me ablout it LOL. these peeps I tell ya. well I fixed it LOL :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

pm's returned


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Rag64SeaSick (Jan 17, 2009)

those are nice I can see a hater kickin in the spokes though lol wonder what they would look like on my drop 4?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

make serious offers homies.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

TOT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

OTT


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

$2,500 TAKES THEM HOME TODAY


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

OBO


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Mar 27 2009, 04:15 PM~13409572
> *$1250.00
> *


I will trade you fot the powerballs and triling arms and the blue Z's  let me know


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

MAKE OFFERS FELLAS.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 11 2009, 02:43 AM~14158307
> *I will trade you fot the powerballs and triling arms and the blue Z's   let me know
> *


Dang, too late, I sold both of them. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jul 15 2009, 10:42 AM~14481197
> *Dang, too late, I sold both of them. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 11 2009, 07:02 AM~14733958
> *ttt
> *


i'll give u $500 for those ugly ass rims . :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just fucking with u was up gordito como estas.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 11 2009, 09:00 AM~14734338
> *i'll give u $500  for those ugly ass rims . :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just fucking with u was up gordito como estas.
> *


pinche PAYASO LOL LOL hows my son(TONY) doing :biggrin: Tony is funny he asked him if he wanted some crackers LOL. Q-VO bro? when you all coming out to the Chi :biggrine confiansa bro I got some room for my carnales not a mansion but we can manage bring criket also


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

damn ja pierdole ..
thid rims is crazy .. it will be ok for Lincoln Navigator?? uffin: 
show Your new price .. then we can talk


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Aug 14 2009, 04:41 PM~14771914
> *damn ja pierdole ..
> thid rims is crazy .. it will be ok for Lincoln Navigator??  uffin:
> show Your new price .. then we can talk
> *


you need adapters for navi. give me 2,000


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

make me offers


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 14 2009, 12:12 AM~14766201
> *pinche PAYASO LOL LOL hows my son(TONY) doing :biggrin:  Tony is funny he asked him if he wanted some crackers LOL. Q-VO bro? when you all coming out to the Chi :biggrine confiansa bro I got some room for my carnales not a mansion but we can manage bring criket also
> *


 tony he is back in school .  ay te caigo para chitown un dia de estos.  ay me saludas al panson del moyo si lo miras por alla. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

O.B.O


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAYASO'S49_@Aug 26 2009, 11:19 AM~14886413
> *tony he is back in school .   ay te caigo para chitown un dia de estos.   ay me saludas al panson del moyo si lo miras por alla. :biggrin:
> *


SIMON me dejas saber.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

OBO


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 6 2008, 08:27 PM~11796961
> *$2,500 TAKES THEM HOME TODAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

MAKE OFFERS


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

to the top


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

2000 thats a great price for these like new fellas.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

2k tires are like new as well only rode them for two summers.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 24 2010, 01:14 PM~16394808
> *
> *



SOLD !!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Mar 7 2010, 03:51 PM~16820884
> *SOLD !!!!
> *


Thank you bro. enjoy them they panty dropers LOL


----------

